# habt ihr erfahrung mit nitro worm?



## oehrchenjule (24. Oktober 2010)

hallo zusammen, 

hab bei ebay was entdeckt, was mich wirklich interessiert.. da man aber als unerfahrener angler immer wieder irgendein "hightec" kauft, und ich auch schon ziemlich viel geld für lockstoffe, die nix taugen, köder die mist sind, ect. ausgegeben hab, frag ich hier mal nach rat...

ich weiss zwar nicht, ob ich das jetzt darf, aber versuch macht klug, oder?
hier der link:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Nitro-Worm-Wurmer-Koder-Wurmzucht-Wurmfutter-Wurmerde-/390073334346?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&hash=item5ad22eba4a

falls jemand schon mal damit geangelt hat, oder irgendwelche erfahrungen damit gemacht hat, ich sitz auf hummeln )

lg
andrea


----------



## kati48268 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: habt ihr erfahrung mit nitro worm?*

Kenne das von Grebenstein; Nitro-Worm-Kit.
Eine Art Erde, von der man etwas zu der Wurmerde der Wurmdose gibt. Die färben sich (durch Aufnahme) dann _etwas grünlich_; nicht so extrem grün wie auf dem ebay-Bild. Im Wasser verliert sich das wieder nach kurzer Zeit, weil der Wurm das wieder auskackt.

Ganz nett, um etwas andere Farbe ins Spiel zu bringen, z.B. nehme ich die Kombi, normaler Rotwurm + einen Grünlichen, gern zum Barschangeln.

Kannst du letztendlich aber auch mit 'nem zusätzlichen Wollfaden oder glitzernden Perlen direkt über dem Haken erreichen.

Erwarte nicht zuviel Effekt, ein "Glitzern" entsteht nicht und das Bild ist, wie gesagt, auch nicht realistsch. Die hauen in der Beschreibung doch sehr sehr auf den Putz.


----------



## oehrchenjule (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: habt ihr erfahrung mit nitro worm?*

vielen dank!

eigentlich schade, hab gedacht, das das vielleicht mal was wär, vor allem zum forellen angeln... im moment sind die viecher so launisch :-(

wollte nächste woche noch mal zum maashof nach venlo, nachdem ich beim letzten mal mit läppischen 2 forellis nach haus gegangen bin... 

für tips, wie man zu der jahreszeit am besten fängt, bin ich dankbar... 

ich versuchs im moment mit allem, mit trout bait, meistens weiss, mit wachsmade, mit tauwurm, schnell schleppen, langsam schleppen, auf grund... nix klappt :-(


----------



## oehrchenjule (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: habt ihr erfahrung mit nitro worm?*

ach ja, wo wir grad noch beim fragen fragen sind  mit welchen wobblern fängt man zu der jahreszeit am ijsselmeer (makkum beach resort) am besten raubfische? 
lg
andrea


----------



## Carphunter56 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: habt ihr erfahrung mit nitro worm?*

Probiers beim Forellenangeln mal so:
Wasserkugel auf die Hauptschnur, dann ein 90-100 cm langes Vorfach mit 4er oder 6er Forellenhaken.
Als Köder:
-Dosenmais
-Powerbait Mais von Berkley
-künstliche Bienenmaden von Berkley

Wenn die Forellen steigen, einfach direkt anwerfen, kurz liegen lassen dann wieder ein Stück einkurbeln.

Geht sehr gut

Petri.


----------



## strawinski (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: habt ihr erfahrung mit nitro worm?*

oder meint er Nitroglyzerin- Würmer?


----------

